# Ron F***ing Swanson



## TimothyLeary (May 1, 2011)

So anybody watchs Parks and Recreation? 

If not, you need to, otherwise you'll miss one of the most incredible man on earth.

Ron Swanson


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2011)

I follow the Ron Swanson Pyramid of Greatness to the letter.


----------



## beneharris (May 2, 2011)

lol, this guy is one of the funniest characters on tv right now. so great


----------



## nostealbucket (May 2, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ShiftKey (May 2, 2011)

Damm you OP! since seeing those clips ive downloaded and watched all of them up to the newest episode!
Ron is a burger king!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 14, 2011)

Love this show. SO MUCH.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 14, 2011)

someone will be here sometime.


----------

